# Rubin rote Ludwigie



## wp-3d (8. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

im letzten Jahr hatte meine Schwiegertochter einige Wasserpflanzen aus dem Aquarium in den Teich in ca. 40 cm Tiefe und verteilt auch in Uferbereiche eingesetzt.

Da es sich um eine Ludwigie vermutlich Ludwigia repens Rubin handelt und eigentlich nur in der Warmwasser Aquaristik gehalten wird, sah ich für diese farblich sehr variablen (rot, orange bis dunkelgrün), schönen Pflanzen über Winter keine Chance.

Aber über den gesamten Winter veränderte sich nichts an den Pflanzen, sie blieben unter Wasser schön Rot und blieben kompakt ohne Blätter zu verlieren.

Ab Frühjahr legten sie an Masse zu und wuchsen dann mit dunkelgrüner Blattmasse über Wasser.

Selbst im 5 cm Sumpfbereich hatte alles überlebt und kriecht auch langsam an Land.


               

Hier noch ein Video mit der roten Pflanze unter Wasser:
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ONDLj8QvZs&feature=channel_video_title[/yt]


.


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Wirklich wunderschöne Pflanze auch haben will
glaub aber das die bei uns nicht durchkommen wird haben doch teilweise strenge Winter.
Ist das Video im Aquarium oder im Teich aufgenommen?
Die Fische bei Minute 2 und bei ca. 3:18 sehn echt schön aus was sind das für welche sowas würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## wp-3d (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Hallo Darius,

wir haben bei uns auch keine milden Winter trotzdem haben es die Pflanzen überlebt.

Das Video wurde im Teich aufgenommen.

Die Fische sind Regenbogen-Springbarsche (Etheostoma caeruleum), der erste grüne ist ein Männchen und zum Schluss siehst Du das Weibchen.

hier noch einmal die gleichen __ Barsche im Aquarium:
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6v6UdEAfZec&feature=channel_video_title [/yt]

.


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Ok ich denke dann werde ich mir diese Pflanze auch zulegen ist echt hübsch das ding 
Diese Springbarsch kann man die ganzjährig im Teich halten?


----------



## wp-3d (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Diese Springbarsch kann man die ganzjährig im Teich halten?



Hallo Darius,

das kann ich erst im nächsten Jahr berichten.

Der Springbarsch kommt aus flachen Fließgewässer Nordamerika/Kanada die im Winter tiefer abkühlen wie unsere Teiche am Boden.
Sie brauchen aber genügend Sauerstoff und sauberen Bodengrund.


.


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Ok dann bin ich mal gespannt was du zu berichten weißt wo bekommt man solche Fische den?


----------



## cometa (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo Darius,
> 
> das kann ich erst im nächsten Jahr berichten.
> 
> ...



Was meinst du mit " sauberen Bodengrund" ich habe Kies und viele Schmieralgen drin.

Untewasserplanzen kommen so nach und nach da zu.
Wenn du von deinen Pflanzen was übrig hast würde ich dir gerne welche abkaufen.

Deine Unterwasser Aufnahmen sind


----------



## wp-3d (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*



cometa schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit " sauberen Bodengrund"



Hi Tina,

kein Mulm (Schlamm) und leichte Wasserbewegung mit Sauerstoff angereicherten Wasser.

Ich denke es ist jetzt zu spät, Wasserpflanzen in den Teich zu setzen,
Frag einfach nochmal im nächsten Jahr.


@ Darius,
Die Springbarsche bekommst Du in Nordamerika, 
hier in Deutschland sind sie sehr selten aber im Gegensatz zum Koi mit ca.20 Euro
aber noch günstig.

in meinem Keller sitzt aber schon Nachwuchs. 
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBjNMHHigY0&feature=channel_video_title[/yt]


.


----------



## Shiva88 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Hallo Werner,

hat deine Ludwigie auch diesen Winter gut überstanden?

Und denkst du man kann auch frisch gekaufte in den Teich setzen oder hast du diese Pflanze irgendwie "abgehärtet"?


----------



## wp-3d (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Hallo,

dieses Jahr gab es mehr Kälteschaden aber sie lebt und treibt schon zögerlich.  

Das Teichwasser sollte zum Einsetzen schon über 15°C haben.


.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Hallo Werner,

auch hier auf Paros scheint der Winter kälter gewesen zu sein als andere Jahre und es ist auch jetzt noch relativ kühl für April. Ich werde also die mitgebrachten Rubin rote Ludwigie-Pflanzen lieber noch zwei Wochen im Schutz des Hauses belassen bevor ich sie in den Teich setze. Immer wieder schaue ich mir Dein Video mit den wunderschönen Pflanzen an und hoffe sehr, dass sie auch in meinem Teich gedeihen dund etwas Farbe einbringen werden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Hagalaz (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Ich werde es dieses Jahr auch mal ausprobieren.
Hoffe nur ich bekomme die hier irgendwo...
Die scheint ja auch stark auserhalb des Wassers zu wachsen.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Hallo Werner,

wie oft ich mir Dein Video mit dem herrlich roten  Unterwasserwald schon angesehen habe weiß ich nicht mehr, oft jedenfalls und zunehmend auch mit etwas Neid.

Seit April habe ich Ludwigia repens Rubin nun auch in meinem Teich,  leider habe ich nur drei Pflanzen mitgebracht. Zwar wachsen sie recht gut, aber so einen Unterwasserwald wie Du ihn hast, werde ich mit den wenigen Pflanzen in meinem großen Teich so schnell nicht erreichen. 

Auf Deinem Video ist leider nicht zu erkennen ob die Pflanzen bei Dir über die Wasseroberfläche hinauswachsen. Wenn ja, - könnte es sein, dass Du die flutenden Pflanzenteile abnimmst und wieder in den Boden steckst? Meine Pflanzen fluten auf der Oberfläche und diese Teile haben sehr viele Wurzeln. Wo sie können streben sie an Land, wie auf Deinen Fotos.

Wie reinigst Du deinen Unterwasserwald? Man sieht nirgendwo abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile und der Boden ist auch sehr sauber.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## wp-3d (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Hallo Elfriede,


So sah es am 10.06.2012 aus,
alle oberen Pflanzenteile der Ludwigia waren im 20cm Eis erfroren.
Danach wurde sie von schnell wachsenden flutenden Unterwasserpflanzen unterdrückt.
 

Danach habe ich einen großen Teil der grünen Pflanzen in andere Bereiche umgepflanzt und habe die bewurzelten nachwachsenden Zweige von der Ludwigie gekappt und hatte so nach entfernen der unteren Blätter wieder viele neue Stecklinge.
 

Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich so wieder einen dichten Unterwasserwald.
so sieht es heute aus:
   




> Wie reinigst Du deinen Unterwasserwald? Man sieht nirgendwo abgestorbenen Pflanzenteile und der Boden ist auch sehr sauber.


Die Ludwigie wächst im kleinen Teich im Mündungsbereich vom Notropisbach und bekommt im Stündlichen Intervall eine starke Strömung.


----------



## Elfriede (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

hallo Werner, 

wieder einmal hast Du mir mit Deinen bebilderten  Informationen sehr geholfen, vielen Dank dafür!

Auf Foto 3 sehe ich das helle Grün von Crassula, oder irre ich mich? Gehört Crassula auch zu den grünen Pflanzen, die das Waschstum der Ludwigia- Stecklinge behindern? Diese Frage ist für mich sehr wichtig, denn ich habe nur zwei Unterwasserpflanzen, nämlich Crassula und krauses __ Laichkraut und wollte diese Pflanzen gemeinsam mit Ludwigia einsetzen. 

Die schönen Wedel, die zusammen mit den  Ludwigien Deinen Unterwasserwald so attraktiv aussehen lassen, ist das die Unterwasserform vom Tannenwedel oder irgend ein __ Tausendblatt? Beides habe ich zur Zeit zwar nicht, aber ich könnte diese Pflanzen im Frühling mit nach Paros bringen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## wp-3d (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Hallo Elfriede,

die hellgrüne Pflanze auf dem 3.Bild ist ein __ Wasserstern der sich jetzt in der Strömung auch langsam über der Ludwigie ausbreitet.
Es war ein Tausentblatt, der in der Strömung mit meterlangen Trieben alles unterdrückte und nun in 1,2m Tiefe besser aufgehoben ist.


.


----------



## Jutta (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Sehr interessant, ich selber bin auch Aquarianer und werde sicher im nächsten Jahr einige meiner Pflanzen einem Naturschock aussetzen.
Deine __ Barsche finde ich echt interessant, verkaufst und verschickst du die auch? Ein Kaltwasserbecken habe ich


----------



## Elfriede (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Hallo Werner,

ich möchte mich heute noch einmal für Deine Informationen bedanken. Stecklinge habe ich vergangene Woche bereits eingepflanzt. Ich weiß, es ist schon spät im Jahr für Pflanzungen, aber ich hoffe trotzdem, dass die Ludwigia - Stecklinge noch anwachsen werden, denn es ist noch sehr warm hier und Frost gibt es hier sowieso auch im Winter nicht.

Crassula helmsii wird die Ludwigia nicht überwuchern, denn sie wird nicht sehr hoch, wie ich glaube, sie ist eher als __ Bodendecker anzusehen.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## nik (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Hallo Elfriede,

__ Bodendecker mag für die C. helmsii emers passen, aber submers hat die eindeutige Tendenz nach oben. 50cm schafft die locker und bei mir ist sie dann schon an der Oberfläche. Ich würde sie zur Begünstigung der L. repens besserräumlich ein wenig trennen.

Hippuris vulgaris mag es nährstoffmäßig wohl eher fetter, ich würde es aber trotzdem versuchen.

Wenn du Stängelpflanzen schnell vermehren willst, dann lasse sie frei treibend fluten, sie bilden dann aus allen Blattachseln Seitentriebe. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Rubin rote Ludwigie*

Hallo Nik,

jetzt wo du es sagst fällt mir ein, dass ich schon einmal ein Foto von einem See gesehen habe, in dem Crassula helmsii einen dichten, höheren  Unterwasserbestand bildete, ich werde deshalb deinem Rat folgen und Ludwigia repens  und Crassula getrennt und mit etwas Abstand im Teich positionieren.

Mit Tannenwedel blieb ich bisher in meinem Teich immer erfolglos, aber ich werde es im Frühling noch einmal damit versuchen, denn ich finde diese Pflanze auch sehr dekorativ.

Für meine   kürzlich gepflanzten Ludwigien-Stecklinge habe ich bereits die Seitentriebe der flutenden Pflanzen verwendet. Sie wachsen jetzt aber auch hier auf Paros sehr viel langsamer als im Sommer. Es kann auch sein, dass die Pflanztiefe mit 1,20m etwas zu tief gewählt ist. Im Sommer hatte ich sie auf etwa 80 cm kultiviert. Im Frühling will ich die Pflanztiefe einiger Pflanzen vielleicht noch einmal ändern, bzw. ihren Bedürfnissen besser anpassen.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

